# Anyone experienced emigrating to Canada/USA ?



## The Count (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi guys, don`t wanna bother you with too many details but anyone know somebody that did it I would appreciate the help. Thanks

Family:
Me: PhD degree in "Salt and drought tolerant hybrids of maize/corn"
Master degree in "Quality and security of fresh horticultural products"
University degree in genetics, 
Second University degree in Biology
Wife: Master degree in "Genetic manipulation in plants"
University degree in genetics,
Second University degree in Biology
Son: 1 and half years old.no degree yet. 

basically we want to work in the field, but I think it may take a while till that happens.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 8, 2011)

America is easy. Go to Mexico and walk across the border. When you make it across go to California, go directly to the nearest State Building start collecting money from the goverment. They should put you up in a house for free as well. If they question you just say you came to America to vote for a Democrat and you should be all set.


----------



## Ayatollah (Dec 8, 2011)

Why do you want to immigrate to America, or to Canada?

If you want to actually immigrate to the US and become a naturalized citizen, you might have up to a ten year wait. It could be less depending on your specific situation. All kidding aside, it seems that volumne favors mexico due to family unification preferences...also known as chain migration (we call it the slinky). Other countries have less family here, so the chances are less for volumne.

If you're just going to apply for permanent resident alien, that may take less time, and your best chances are to get a sponsor in the field you are working in. they issue visas by the gross here if it is in a field where greedy employers are eager to sell out Americans


----------



## The Count (Dec 9, 2011)

I have relatives both in US and Canada (Phoenix AZ and Windsor.Ca)
so far one of choices is to apply for Visa at French Canada, it seem easier. an uncle of my wife did that with relative ease but I wanna explore new opportunities.
Why USA or Canada?
well, Canada has Monsanto and both are great if you wanna work in research area.
thanks though. I`ve prepared myself for a long wait though..


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 9, 2011)

Count,

Start applying. If ya get hired, they will assist with the temp work visa, and from there you can start the process of naturalization.

I doubt you would have any issues getting hired on, seeing as how the Glyphos resistant weeds are negating the RR advantage and Monsanto and the rest are pulling thier fur out with more R&D.
Pioneer

Heck yeah!!
We can always use another Mad son of Vlad!!!:msp_thumbsup:

Just don't tell the wife that y'all are moving because Saws are cheaper here..it wont go over well.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## brian660 (Dec 28, 2011)

start applying for jobs in Canada, the potential employer will file for the work permit for you, once you work there for a year or two it is incredibly easy to meet the requirements to be granted permanent residence, living and having ties to a province as well as having work experience all go a long ways towards to permanent residence.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

They cant find enough people in the tar sands.
Link below.

Fort McMurray - Alberta Labour Market Information


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 29, 2011)

Count,

Make sure to hit the Agronomy outfits like Wilbur Ellis too.
As prices go up, they get more and more aggressive for market share, and likely could use a good "Cornologist" or twenty.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## carlseawolf (Dec 29, 2011)

Bomber said:


> America is easy. Go to Mexico and walk across the border. When you make it across go to California, go directly to the nearest State Building start collecting money from the goverment. They should put you up in a house for free as well. If they question you just say you came to America to vote for a Democrat and you should be all set.



Use same advice for the UK , but instead of mexico use france . and worry about who to vote for if immigration ever bother to catch you.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 29, 2011)

Hope you decide on the US Count. You can eventually start attending many GTG's. If there's any way I can help, please let me know.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 30, 2011)

The Count said:


> Hi guys, don`t wanna bother you with too many details but anyone know somebody that did it I would appreciate the help. Thanks
> 
> Family:
> Me: PhD degree in "Salt and drought tolerant hybrids of maize/corn"
> ...



Finally decided to transmogrify into a bat and flap your wings on over here eh? Good on you. You could just go to Mexico and fall in line with all the rest of them you know. During summer months I flick scrotum sweat to the west and do my part in assisting them through the desert.


----------



## The Count (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks guys, 
In the meanwhile I went for Belgium; I have a nice gig going on and I am pretty happy about how things are right now;
however my journey have just started, for I am here without my wife and kid and I am still stirring the pot and wait for the chips to fall as they may.
In the end i`ll end up where is a good situation for all my family members.
probably in the next half year or so I`ll stay put for the money is ok and keep applying to a better place.
thanks and cheers.


----------

